# Error message on some threads



## SBK (Aug 24, 2006)

I frequently get the following error message when trying to open a thread:

Error 504 'www.tugbbs.co...' Gateway Timeout.   Try reloading the Web page. 
Retype the address in your browser. 
Check your computer's Internet connection. 

Following the instructions does not help.  Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 24, 2006)

SBK said:
			
		

> I frequently get the following error message when trying to open a thread:
> 
> Error 504 'www.tugbbs.co...' Gateway Timeout.   Try reloading the Web page.
> Retype the address in your browser.
> ...



We have had scattered reports of this.  When it happens, PLEASE click on the Contact BBS Admin link at the bottom of the page, and report the fact of this error, the time you received the error, and the URL of the page you were trying to load.   We can then attempt to review the server access logs to see if we can figure out what is causing this.

[Note: starting tomorrow, 8/25, I will be away from home and the computer for a week.  So it may be a while before you get any response.]


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 24, 2006)

1 dollar says you are using AOL to browse the internet aye?

Try minimizing aol and using your regular internet explorer browser?


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 24, 2006)

TUG Improvements! said:
			
		

> 1 dollar says you are using AOL to browse the internet aye?
> 
> Try minimizing aol and using your regular internet explorer browser?



Her IP indicates she is using AOL, as does Pedro47 who previously reported this problem.  Don't know which browsers they are using, though.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 24, 2006)

Makai Guy said:
			
		

> Her IP indicates she is using AOL, as does Pedro47 who previously reported this problem.  Don't know which browsers they are using, though.



Its always aols internal browser that generates that "gateway timeout" error.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 25, 2006)

You are right on the money. It is AOL.


----------



## SBK (Aug 25, 2006)

*You are so right!*

AOL it is  -- I hope there is an idea for a fix.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 25, 2006)

yes...generally you get better results by minimizing aol...and then opening up the browser of choice from your desktop.

or try to refresh aol's internal browser until the page shows up properly :/


----------



## SBK (Aug 26, 2006)

Could AOL also be the reson that I cannot open a window to edit a post?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 26, 2006)

anything is possible....what sort of error do you get when you try to edit the post?


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 26, 2006)

I think the writer is saying when you hit the edit button the system will not allow you to edit or the system will give you a timeout message.

In other words sometime you can edit using AOL and sometimes you cannot edit using AOL.  I had no problem editing this post this time.


----------

